# Bmw E83 evaporator thermostat sensor



## Motasem (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have a question about the evaporator thermostat sensor, where is it located and can it be change







d easily?


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

These sensors can be changed there are three all located in various spots on the "heater" box. The one simplest access point is in the front dash under the radio. The center console will have to be disturbed. This location is right behind the cigarette lighter tray. Once that dash area is removed...you will not recognize this sensor, its body is inserted in the heater box. Attached to or connected to its head is two wires one green the other white that's of memory serves me correctly. 
Let me see if I can find my experience....

Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------

